# Nortriptyline dosage (50mg)



## BLCCHI (May 25, 2012)

I went to a new GI doctor yesterday and was prescribed Nortriptyline hcl 50 mg to take at bedtime each day. I have seen on this forum that others who were prescribed this anti-depressant for IBS-D usually had starting dosages ranging from 10-25mg, not 50 mg. I have never taken an AD before and am just wondering if this seems too high? I would break in half to start, but it is in a capsule and not possible.

Has anyone else been prescribed 50 mg for ibs? Also have anyone had positive experiences with this drug?

Thanks!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

50 mg isn't an unusual starting dose for this medication. Although I think that is more based on the lowest dose they start people on for depression.

Usually the range for IBS is 10-75 mg so some people do have to go higher than the lower start dose.

For depression usually they have to ramp up to 100-250 mgs for that, so 50 mg isn't extremely high.

You could always ask the doc to give you a script for 25 mg and see if that would be enough and then ramp up to 50 after a couple of weeks if you need more.


----------



## maitland (Dec 23, 2011)

hi blcchi....seems a bit high to me......they will make you quite drowsy which is the big setback i had......as a comparison.. and after much experimenting, i now take 5mg of paxil each evening and it works well...maitland.


----------

